# ET PAF vitre cassée ouinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn



## stefff13 (21 Août 2015)

Juste a la sortie de la douche du camping ma montre ( apple wach sport 42)  a glisse de sa petite étagère de 60 cm, elle est tombé comme tombe la tartine beurré bref donc du mauvais coté. le coin cassé plus un fissure de haut en bas.

j'avais entendu parlé d'un prix de 260 euros ( re ouinnnnnnnnnnnnnnn ) mais pas trouvé le temps de réparation sachant que tout fonctionne (tactique sons ...)

Peut confirmez vous un tel prix ? connaissez vous le temps de réparation ?.
 j'ai rendez vendredi prochain à Apple store.

Garde à vous la vitre est vraiment très fragile .


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2015)

Je passe en Mode humour 

Elle n'est pas étanche cette montre ??


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (21 Août 2015)

stefff13 a dit:


> Garde à vous la vitre est vraiment très fragile .


C'est une vitre...


----------



## Vanton (22 Août 2015)

Coût de la réparation hors garantie	:

Apple Watch Sport	261 €


----------



## stefff13 (22 Août 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je passe en Mode humour
> 
> Elle n'est pas étanche cette montre ??


ben plus maintenant vilain !!!! ^^


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2015)

Carrément... Si tu l'avais garder, pas de soucis mdrrr
Quel modèle ? Sport ou classic ?


----------



## fousfous (24 Août 2015)

Il a dit que c'était une sport...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2015)

A oui =D
Enfin dire que c'est fragile... Elle avait peu être une aspérité dans sa vitre qui a conduit à cette casse pour une si petit chute, j'en est échanger deux pour ce problème...


----------



## stefff13 (24 Août 2015)

Einsteinium a dit:


> A oui =D
> Enfin dire que c'est fragile... Elle avait peu être une aspérité dans sa vitre qui a conduit à cette casse pour une si petit chute, j'en est échanger deux pour ce problème...



fragile c'est une certitude par le seul fait que le contact se fait exclusivement sur la vitre qui est protubérante et l'effet tartine beurré qui tombe pile poil le verre face sol ( une variante de l'effet papillon ^^) , oui il y avait quelques rayures mais de pas quoi fragiliser le verre ( je ne suis pas un spécialiste non plus) .

je rage aussi du prix 261 !! alors la vitre coûte une soixante d'euros car la réparation n'est pas difficile  ( perso déjà changer via tuto vitre ipad) mais je préfère assurer vu la garantie . Je languis samedis prochain pour cette réparation et vite oublier cette épisode .


----------



## Vanton (24 Août 2015)

Je pense que c'est un échange en fait... L'étanchéité de la montre étant compromise si la vitre est changée, Apple ne s'embête pas et remplace. 

D'où le prix


----------



## stefff13 (24 Août 2015)

si c 'est le cas  no comment ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2015)

Quand je dis aspérité, je parle d'origine, à l'intérieur du verre directement, c'est pas les micros griffures faites qui fragilise le verre ion x


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Août 2015)

stefff13 a dit:


> si c 'est le cas  no comment ...


C'est bien le cas... Ifixit a montré qu'il est très difficile de démonter la vitre sans rien abîmer, cette montre n'est pas faite pour être réparé en Apple Store facilement...


----------



## stefff13 (25 Août 2015)

J'ai un rdv avec un tech vendredi prochain a 13h45 à apple store on sera fixé.  Ben d’après le site ifixit cela semble plutôt facile vu leur vidéo bien faite  moins d'une heure d'intervention .


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2015)

Mieux vaut l'Apple la réparer , c'est moins de risque et cela conserve ta garantie


----------



## stefff13 (25 Août 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Mieux vaut l'Apple la réparer , c'est moins de risque et cela conserve ta garantie


C clair .. En plus, vu avec mes bains cela est un gage de sûreté pour l'étanchéité


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2015)

stefff13 a dit:


> C clair .. En plus, vu avec mes bains cela est un gage de sûreté pour l'étanchéité


Explique ??


----------



## stefff13 (25 Août 2015)

Cela fait suite à mes nombreux pseudo tests avec la montre dans la flotte ( mode humour)  sur le forum "*Les problèmes de l'Apple Watch "*
Le fait que je ne fait pas la réparation moi même et qu'il y a un remplacement par le service apple j'aurai droit a la garantie que la montre d'etre dans le même etat d'origine avec son indice IP
vla tout.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2015)

stefff13 a dit:


> Cela fait suite à mes nombreux pseudo tests avec la montre dans la flotte ( mode humour)  sur le forum "*Les problèmes de l'Apple Watch "*
> Le fait que je ne fait pas la réparation moi même et qu'il y a un remplacement par le service apple j'aurai droit a la garantie que la montre d'etre dans le même etat d'origine avec son indice IP
> vla tout.



C'est une question ??


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Août 2015)

stefff13 a dit:


> Cela fait suite à mes nombreux pseudo tests avec la montre dans la flotte ( mode humour)  sur le forum "*Les problèmes de l'Apple Watch "*
> Le fait que je ne fait pas la réparation moi même et qu'il y a un remplacement par le service apple j'aurai droit a la garantie que la montre d'etre dans le même etat d'origine avec son indice IP
> vla tout.


La montre n'étant pas étanché, tu n'a aucune garantie de l'étanchéité... Si elle prends l'eau c'est pour ta pomme, pas pour la leur...


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> La montre n'étant pas étanché, tu n'a aucune garantie de l'étanchéité... Si elle prends l'eau c'est pour ta pomme, pas pour la leur...



Elle n'est plus étanche cette montre ??


----------



## fousfous (26 Août 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Elle n'est plus étanche cette montre ??


Mais si elle est étanche, c'est même marqué sur le site d'Apple.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> La montre n'étant pas étanché, tu n'a aucune garantie de l'étanchéité... Si elle prends l'eau c'est pour ta pomme, pas pour la leur...





fousfous a dit:


> Mais si elle est étanche, c'est même marqué sur le site d'Apple.




Qui a raison ?


----------



## okeeb (27 Août 2015)

Mauvaise lecture de la fiche produit : comme pour de nombreux appareils connectés, et donc bourrés de trous divers et variés, l'apple watch n'est en rien étanche, mais simplement résistante à l'eau, tel que précisé sur le site même d'apple. Ainsi l'on peut lire :

[L’Apple Watch résiste aux éclaboussures et à l’eau, mais elle n’est pas étanche. Vous pouvez par exemple porter et utiliser votre Apple Watch pendant vos séances d’entraînement, sous la pluie, et la garder quand vous vous lavez les mains, mais il est déconseillé de l’immerger. L’Apple Watch est conforme à l’indice IPX7 relatif à la résistance à l’eau défini par la norme CEI 60529. Les bracelets en cuir ne sont pas résistants à l’eau.]

Autrement dit, c'est comme pour tout le monde, IPX7 c'est 30 minutes maxi dans un maximum d'un mètre d'eau (protection de niveau 7). Le "X" correspondant lui a l'étanchéité à la poussière du dispositif. Dans le cas de l'absence de chiffre (X), cela signifie que le dispositif n'a pas été testé à ce niveau, ou bien qu'il n'a aucune étanchéité à ce type de corps étrangers. Dans le cas de l'apple watch, c'est un non-test, l'étanchéité à l'eau ayant été mesurée il est évidemment logique qu'elle soit résistante à la poussière, mais dans quelle mesure ? Mystère. 

Grosso modo, à part se laver les mains avec...

Okeeb.


----------



## fousfous (27 Août 2015)

Ça veut dire étanche ça...
Quand on plonge un objet dans l'eau et qu'il est capable de résister on dit bien que c'est étanche. C'est pas compliqué ça quand même.


----------



## stefff13 (27 Août 2015)

Oui elle est étanche et le constructeur en donne les limites via la certification IP .
il est clair que pratiquer de la plongé n'est pas conforme pour ce produit  , quand au bain de piscine  le risque est très limité du moment que l'on reste dans les limites fixées par la dite norme . Même si Apple dissuade cette pratique .


----------



## okeeb (27 Août 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Ça veut dire étanche ça...
> Quand on plonge un objet dans l'eau et qu'il est capable de résister on dit bien que c'est étanche. C'est pas compliqué ça quand même.



Non, malheureusement, cela signifie "_résiste à l'eau_". Quand un objet ne résiste comme vous le dites que 30 minutes, il n'est pas question d'étanchéité, ce qui est le cas d'une _Rolex_, d'une _Sector_, de la _Pebble Time,_ de la _Fenix 3_ ou d'une vieille _Casio_ de ma jeunesse, mais pas de ma _Pebble_ ou de l'_Apple Watch_.

Le site d'Apple est très clair sur le SUJET.

Quand au mot "_étanche_", il signifie que l'appareil en question ne laisse passer ni gaz ni liquide, sans considération de temps. Ainsi en est clairement exprimée la définition dans la plupart des dictionnaires, y compris sur le web.


----------



## stefff13 (27 Août 2015)

Étanche à l'eau me suffit( j'imagine que la poussière il en est de même par défaut) ,  quand au temps c'est la norme qui le définit point barre . Cela n'a rien incompatible que la iwatch tienne des mois ou années sous l'eau . Si on considére que le terme d'étanchéité est par définition pas d’altération dans le temps ( je suis ok pour ca ) et vu qu'aucunes montres ne le sont  le terme montre étanche n'est pas correct .Apple  très attendu sur cette montre joue surement la carte de la  prudence en posant un garde fou pour éviter un bendgate d'une montre qui prend l'eau ou les procès de ceux attaque pour le non fonctionnement du tactile ou autre dans l'eau  . Toutefois je reconnais que son usage en milieu sportif aquatique n'est pas adapter par son faible indice IP. un bon père de famille pourra sans doute prendre son bain comme de très nombreux possesseurs iwatch sans aucun pb.
L'apple watch est donc étanche mais elle restera limité dans le temps et la profondeur comme toute montre étanche avec des paramètres plus poussés.

un test de l'apple watch a 40 metres de profondeurs





une page de ceux qui ont testé le waterproof ( attention je ne vous invite pas à faire pareil ) mais juste à démontrer que la iwatch semble être bien plus résistante que son indice

https://retinaboys.com/2015/05/11/lapple-watch-est-elle-vraiment-waterproof/


----------



## fousfous (27 Août 2015)

okeeb a dit:


> Non, malheureusement, cela signifie "_résiste à l'eau_". Quand un objet ne résiste comme vous le dites que 30 minutes, il n'est pas question d'étanchéité, ce qui est le cas d'une _Rolex_, d'une _Sector_, de la _Pebble Time,_ de la _Fenix 3_ ou d'une vieille _Casio_ de ma jeunesse, mais pas de ma _Pebble_ ou de l'_Apple Watch_.
> 
> Le site d'Apple est très clair sur le SUJET.
> 
> Quand au mot "_étanche_", il signifie que l'appareil en question ne laisse passer ni gaz ni liquide, sans considération de temps. Ainsi en est clairement exprimée la définition dans la plupart des dictionnaires, y compris sur le web.


Sans considération de temps? Vraiment?
Laisse un sous-marin dans l'eau pendant 50 ans tu vas voir qu'il ne va pour le coup ne plus être étanché du tout.
Donc ce n'est pas une question de temps l'étanchéité.


----------



## okeeb (27 Août 2015)

Peut-être qu'un peu de bon sens serait judicieux. C'est ainsi qu'est conçue la définition. 
Avant que les joints lâchent, les marins de votre bâtiment seront morts de faim, et le combustible du réacteur épuisé. 
Concernant notre montre, le terme étanche ne peut être utilisé, étant incapable de faire quelques longueurs de piscine en toute sécurité ou quand son manufacturier déconseille une simple douche. 
Si pour vous c'est étanche... 

De plus, je ne fais que fournir des définitions officielles ainsi que le texte public du concepteur de la dite montre. Ce qui me semble édifiant... Enfin, cela n'engage que moi. [emoji6] 

Okeeb.


----------



## fousfous (27 Août 2015)

Oui Apple déconseille pour éviter de se prendre un autre scandale pour rien.
Mais elle resisté très bien, mais c'est pas une raison pour la plonger volontairement, même si elle étanche a 1000m pendant 100ans...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (27 Août 2015)

Attention, la spécification IP ne fonctionne qu'avec une pression statique... Avec une pression dynamique (jet d'eau, ou même simplement vitesse dans l'eau (nager)), ca réduit drastiquement les caractéristiques...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2015)

étanche ou pas étanche ?


----------



## fousfous (27 Août 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> étanche ou pas étanche ?


Étanche


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (27 Août 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Étanche



Quel taux de fuite?????

Parce qu'en soit, étanche Ca ne veut pas dire grand chose...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Quel taux de fuite?????
> 
> Parce qu'en soit, étanche Ca ne veut pas dire grand chose...



Pas étanche


----------



## okeeb (27 Août 2015)

Pas étanche au sens où on l'entend pour une montre, un objet censé suivre le moindre de nos mouvements au quotidien. Mais elle n'est pas seule dans ce cas, bien au contraire. 
Mais étanche pour celui qui la considère comme un objet que l'on retire dès que l'environnement devient hostile.

Okeeb.


----------



## stefff13 (27 Août 2015)

okeeb a dit:


> .....
> Mais étanche pour celui qui la considère comme un objet que l'on retire dès que l'environnement devient hostile.
> 
> Okeeb.



merde je suis plus étanche j ai pas compris ??


----------



## fousfous (27 Août 2015)

Une montre étanche a 1m et une montre étanche a 100m bah les 2 sont étanches...


----------



## okeeb (28 Août 2015)

stefff13 a dit:


> merde je suis plus étanche j ai pas compris ??


Non j'en ai peur, trop de trous... [emoji6] 

Okeeb.


----------



## okeeb (28 Août 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Une montre étanche a 1m et une montre étanche a 100m bah les 2 sont étanches...


Tout comme une Clio GT et une 911 roulent. Mais les deux sont-elles des sportives ? 

Okeeb.


----------



## okeeb (28 Août 2015)

Ouh la, je viens de me relire et je m'aperçois que le choix des autos pour mon exemple va en froisser certains... 
Non, l'Apple Watch n'est pas une Clio. 

[emoji6] [emoji6] [emoji6] 

Okeeb.


----------



## fousfous (28 Août 2015)

Surtout qu'une clio GT c'est une sportive


----------



## okeeb (28 Août 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Une montre étanche a 1m et une montre étanche a 100m bah les 2 sont étanches...


Je suis bien d'accord, cependant dans l'inconscient collectif, depuis plus de 50 ans, nous consommons des montres étanches avec lesquelles, aucun usage quotidien face au liquide n'est proscrit. C'est une caractéristique de base que nous considérons comme évidente. Sans même y penser. 
Revenir en arrière et devoir aujourd'hui faire attention à retirer l'appareil pour ne pas l'endommager sous une douche ou deux longueurs de piscine me semble être un retour dans le passé. Surtout quand on fait état d'autant de fonctions toutes plus évoluées les unes que les autres, en faisant l'impasse sur celle-ci. 
Croyez bien que ce n'est pas un procès dénué de bon sens ; j'étais tout aussi surpris et déçu lors de l'acquisition de ma Pebble. Bien qu'elle soit bien moins coûteuse, j'ai dû réapprendre à l'enlever régulièrement, ce que je trouve inadéquat avec ce type de produit. 
Donc, selon mon avis purement personnel (mais avec le soutien de quelques textes officiels parfois considérés comme des ouvrages de référence dans le domaine de la définition des termes en usage dans notre langue), elle n'est pas réellement étanche, au regard de ce qu'est une montre depuis plus d'un demi siècle. 

Okeeb.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Surtout qu'une clio GT c'est une sportive


Elle existe ?


----------



## okeeb (28 Août 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Surtout qu'une clio GT c'est une sportive


Mouais... Faudrait quand même la conduire pour attester cela. 

Okeeb.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2015)

okeeb a dit:


> Je suis bien d'accord, cependant dans l'inconscient collectif, depuis plus de 50 ans, nous consommons des montres étanches avec lesquelles, aucun usage quotidien face au liquide n'est proscrit. C'est une caractéristique de base que nous considérons comme évidente. Sans même y penser.
> Revenir en arrière et devoir aujourd'hui faire attention à retirer l'appareil pour ne pas l'endommager sous une douche ou deux longueurs de piscine me semble être un retour dans le passé. Surtout quand on fait état d'autant de fonctions toutes plus évoluées les unes que les autres, en faisant l'impasse sur celle-ci.
> Croyez bien que ce n'est pas un procès dénué de bon sens ; j'étais tout aussi surpris et déçu lors de l'acquisition de ma Pebble. Bien qu'elle soit bien moins coûteuse, j'ai dû réapprendre à l'enlever régulièrement, ce que je trouve inadéquat avec ce type de produit.
> Donc, selon mon avis purement personnel (mais avec le soutien de quelques textes officiels parfois considérés comme des ouvrages de référence dans le domaine de la définition des termes en usage dans notre langue), elle n'est pas réellement étanche, au regard de ce qu'est une montre depuis plus d'un demi siècle.
> ...



*Norme internationale*
Les montres dites waterproof sont surtout des appareils horlogers étanches à la poussière ainsi qu'aux projections d'eau accidentelles. Seuls les termes "étanche" et/ou "water resistant" sont officiellement agréés. Ils sont gravés sur le cadran ou le fond du boîtier et signifient que la montre a subi avec succès, au moment de sa fabrication et plus particulièrement lors de son assemblage, les tests d'étanchéité décrits par ladite norme. La notion d'étanchéité, lorsqu'elle s'applique à la montre, est régie par des règles précises, définies par une norme internationale, ISO 2281.


----------



## okeeb (28 Août 2015)

Ainsi qu'il est notifié sur le cadran d'une Casio à 10€ sur Vente du Diable en promo. 

Okeeb.


----------



## fousfous (28 Août 2015)

J'avais aussi une montre étanche à 100m avant la watch, et pourtant elle n'est jamais allé dans l'eau, je l'ai toujours enlevé pour aller à la mer, pour me laver (c'est juste dégueulasse de se laver avec une montre)...
C'est peut-être quelque chose d'acquis pour toi mais pas pour tout le monde, surtout que les test ont montré qu'elle résistait quand même très bien à l'eau.

Et oui une clio GT c'est bien une sportive, il y a les modifications du chassis, un autre moteur... Mais bon comme on voit pour le terme étanche c'est quand même très subjectif comme définition.
C'est comme les personnes qui utilisent le terme "vrai quelque chose", ça ne veut rien dire. Donc elle est étanche parce qu'elle peut être plongé dans l'eau et une voiture est sportive parce qu'elle a été fabriqué pour ça (en gros c'est pas les performances qu'il faut regarder pour ce genre de choses).


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2015)

Le guide de l'utilisateur de l'Apple Watch explique bien les choses



​


----------



## fousfous (28 Août 2015)

Oui, ça ça permet de se dédouaner en cas de problème. Je te rappelle que pour Apple on invente tout un tas de scandales n'ayant pas lieu d'être...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2015)

Quel débat sur les termes... Après les recommandations que je vois la son logique est commun à chaque montre étanche, ne pas exposé les joints à des produits abrasifs ou pouvant les dilatés...
Maintenant le faire réduira la durée de vie des joints certes, mais la batterie sera morte bien avant les joints torturés... Et de toute façon c'est une montre consommable au même titre qu'un smartphone, on parle pas d'horlogerie mécanique qui elle ce garde dans le temps, bref cela sera un renouvellement de 2/3 ans à chaque fois.


----------



## Vanton (28 Août 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui, ça ça permet de se dédouaner en cas de problème. Je te rappelle que pour Apple on invente tout un tas de scandales n'ayant pas lieu d'être...


Et on en enterre tout un tas qui normalement devraient être lourdement reprochées à une entreprise...


----------



## fousfous (28 Août 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Et on en enterre tout un tas qui normalement devraient être lourdement reprochées à une entreprise...


Comme quoi?


----------



## Vanton (28 Août 2015)

La liste serait longue... Par exemple, le mensonge constant sur la nature des produits reconditionnés fournis en SAV par exemple. Ce n'est pas du neuf, contrairement à ce que disent de nombreux Genius.

Le fait qu'Apple soit quasi incapable de faire un ordi 15" avec une carte graphique qui tienne le coup sur la durée. Depuis 2008, soit 7 ans, y a quand même eu 4 générations qui ont été rappelées pour des problèmes de carte graphique.

Le bendage est pour moi assez inexcusable également. Je ne comprends pas ce qui a pu leur passer par la tête pour sortir un tel deux fois moins résistant que les précédents. C'est ahurissant.

On peut aussi parler de la hausse de 600€ sur le Macpro qui n'a pas été mis à jour depuis deux ans...

Des exemples parmi tant d'autres


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (28 Août 2015)

Désolé pour toi. Mais la vitre est en verre. Tout dépend de l'angle de chute. Malheureusement. 
Je fais gaffe quand je la mets après la douche.  
Que ça ne te gâche pas les vacances quand même!!


----------



## stefff13 (28 Août 2015)

ben ça gâche les vacances un ptit peu quand même 

Et ZOUU  là voila partis pour le Pays Bas elle sera remplacée par une neuve ( ils ne le font pas sur place à Aix en Provence ) 7 a 10 jours de délais . Gestion stupide ils pourraient en filer une de suite !!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
Je mettrai le tough armor des réception le verre semble vraiment fragile aux chocs

Beaucoups de rayures contrairement à mon iphone 6 . 

261 euros TTC  .


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2015)

La note est salée


----------



## fousfous (28 Août 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> La liste serait longue... Par exemple, le mensonge constant sur la nature des produits reconditionnés fournis en SAV par exemple. Ce n'est pas du neuf, contrairement à ce que disent de nombreux Genius.
> 
> Le fait qu'Apple soit quasi incapable de faire un ordi 15" avec une carte graphique qui tienne le coup sur la durée. Depuis 2008, soit 7 ans, y a quand même eu 4 générations qui ont été rappelées pour des problèmes de carte graphique.
> 
> ...


Moi pourtant j'ai toujours été bien informé par le sav.
C'est chose faite avec les cartes graphiques Intel, maintenant ça tient très longtemps.
Il est possible de plier tout les portables, même un 5S... Et la façon dont l'iPhone est plié résulte de la maltraitance plus qu'autre chose (déjà que mettre quelque chose dans sa poche arrière c'est pas très intelligent...)
Et il n'y a pas eu de hausse de la part d'Apple, par contre l'euro est juste tombé donc rien de plus normal que d'augmenter les prix, si il faut regarder les prix il faut regarder ceux en dollars et hors taxe.


----------



## Vanton (28 Août 2015)

Les "cartes graphiques" Intel n'en méritent que péniblement le nom. Vendre des ordis à ce prix avec des "cartes" aux "performances" aussi minables est une honte. C'est bon pour du milieu de gamme, et encore. 

Il est possible de plier n'importe quoi, mais surtout l'iPhone 6. Le 5S résiste à une charge deux fois supérieure. C'est un non sens absolu que d'avoir diminué le cahier des charges d'une génération à une autre. 

Et il est loin de ne se tordre que dans une poche arrière le 6. Et Apple est parfaitement conscience du problème puisque le 6s est visiblement autrement plus résistant d'après les tests sur les premières coques.

C'est un défaut de conception d'une rare bêtise ! 

Pour le Mac Pro ils auraient dû fermer leur gueule et le laisser au même tarif en euros. À la faveur d'un prochain renouvellement ils auraient pu monter le prix, mais en l'absence de nouveautés, sur un matériel ultra vieillissant, c'est se moquer du monde que d'augmenter les prix dans ces proportions.


----------



## fousfous (28 Août 2015)

Les cartes intel sont loin d'avoir des persanes minable... Ça c'est juste une idée fausse. Niveau puissance elles sont même au niveau des nvidia, mais ces dernières reprennent l'avantage avec CUDA et quand c'est en open CL les cartes intel affichent des persanes bien plus élevées.
40kg de charge à appliquer à un point précis c'est beaucoup, et n'arrive pas comme ça... Les pliages accidentel sont vraiment très rare et même un 5S aurait lâché (d'ailleurs le gros HTC tiens encore moins que le 6 alors bon...). Si le 6S semble plus solide c'est juste pour éviter que ce stupide bendgate revienne...
Les très rare personne qui achètent le Mac Pro sont de toute façon pas assez fou pour acheter un aussi vieux et 600€ de différence n'est pas si énorme. Bon et légalement aussi Apple n'a pas le droit de perdre de l'argent en vendant donc ça peut expliquer la décision d'augmenter le prix.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> 600€ de différence n'est pas si énorme.



C'est quand même une somme !!


----------



## fousfous (28 Août 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est quand même une somme !!


Bah pour les gens qui utilisent c'est pas forcément beaucoup.
Compare avec le budget d'un film par exemple et tu verras que le prix du Mac Pro c'est le dernier de leurs soucis.


----------



## Vanton (28 Août 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Les cartes intel sont loin d'avoir des persanes minable... Ça c'est juste une idée fausse. Niveau puissance elles sont même au niveau des nvidia, mais ces dernières reprennent l'avantage avec CUDA et quand c'est en open CL les cartes intel affichent des persanes bien plus élevées.
> 40kg de charge à appliquer à un point précis c'est beaucoup, et n'arrive pas comme ça... Les pliages accidentel sont vraiment très rare et même un 5S aurait lâché (d'ailleurs le gros HTC tiens encore moins que le 6 alors bon...). Si le 6S semble plus solide c'est juste pour éviter que ce stupide bendgate revienne...
> Les très rare personne qui achètent le Mac Pro sont de toute façon pas assez fou pour acheter un aussi vieux et 600€ de différence n'est pas si énorme. Bon et légalement aussi Apple n'a pas le droit de perdre de l'argent en vendant donc ça peut expliquer la décision d'augmenter le prix.


Les meilleures cartes Intel sont au niveau des plus mauvaises cartes nvidia aujourd'hui. C'est pas pour ça que c'est normal d'en trouver dans des ordis à 2250€. 

Le 6 ne résiste pas à 40 mais à 30kg. Le 5S à 60kg. Les pliages accidentels ne sont pas rares : 5 personnes autour de moi l'ont plié à des degrés divers. Toutes avaient un iPhone avant, qui n'avait jamais été plié. Pourquoi Apple a décidé de passer de 60kg à 30kg, c'est un mystère. Et une aberration industrielle, quand on sait que cette valeur est déterminée à la base lors de tests en situation. On mesure la force maximale appliquée au quotidien sur des personnes équipées de capteurs et on détermine la résistance du tel. Je vois pas pourquoi de 2007 à 2013 on avait déterminé qu'il fallait que le tel résiste à 60kg pour soudainement décider en 2014 que finalement 30kg c'était sympa... 

Que le HTC résiste moi bien, c'est le cadet de mes soucis, je n'achète pas leurs smartphones. Y a certainement des marques chinoises qui résistent encore moins, et Apple n'est pas obligée de les prendre pour exemple pour autant. 

Et compte tenu de la marge sur les Mac, m'étonnerait beaucoup qu'ils aient perdu de l'argent sur le Mac Pro, même moins cher de 600€...


----------



## fousfous (28 Août 2015)

Non ça c'est faux.
Les vrais test fait de façon scientifique montrent bien que la résistance est de 40kg, ce qui est largement suffisant... Surtout qu'en réalité la force n'est pas appliqué en un point précis. Et puis après si les gens sont trop stupide pour faire en sorte de ne pas mettre leur iPhone dans des situations délicates (d'ailleurs si on s'assoit sur un iPad je doute qu'il résiste, on peut dire adieu a la vitre). Ça revient à accuser Apple de ne pas créer des iPhone indestructible...
Justement le Mac Pro n'a pas beaucoup de marge a la base (en tout cas c'est largement moins que les 30% de l'iPhone).


----------



## okeeb (28 Août 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Non ça c'est faux.
> Les vrais test fait de façon scientifique montrent bien que la résistance est de 40kg, ce qui est largement suffisant... Surtout qu'en réalité la force n'est pas appliqué en un point précis. Et puis après si les gens sont trop stupide pour faire en sorte de ne pas mettre leur iPhone dans des situations délicates (d'ailleurs si on s'assoit sur un iPad je doute qu'il résiste, on peut dire adieu a la vitre). Ça revient à accuser Apple de ne pas créer des iPhone indestructible...
> Justement le Mac Pro n'a pas beaucoup de marge a la base (en tout cas c'est largement moins que les 30% de l'iPhone).


Après avoir farfouillé le net, l'on trouve souvent le chiffre des 40kg de résistance, mais aussi celui de 30. Alors balle au centre. Cependant, lors de la plupart des tests, l'iphone 6 était confronté au Galaxy s5, flagship Samsung de même génération temporelle. Et les deux obtenaient les mêmes performances de résistance. 
Alors, je ne suis pas du genre à m'agenouiller facilement devant la soi-disant toute-puissance d'Apple ou de Samsung, mais j'ai bien l'impression que nous sommes là devant un cas typique de "commetueslasocietequidoitdechirerenpermanencealorsonvasystematiquementchercherquelquechoseàtereprocher"... 

Comme ça on ne pourra pas dire que je ne suis jamais l'avocat du diable [emoji6] 

Okeeb.


----------



## fousfous (28 Août 2015)

Au pire le plus simple c'est d'apporter un iPhone 6 a la fac et de mesurer avec une machine qui mesure la force nécessaire en flexion et la déformation.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2015)

Nous sommes hors sujets
depuis un moment 

je ferme le sujet


----------

